# Aquarium size website that displays wet/dry weight



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm googling right now and I seem to only find sites telling me what the aquarium size and how much weight the tank will be when filled.

I need a site that shows both dimensions, dry, and wet weight.



Also if someone can give me a quick dry weight on a 30gal & 40gal but I want the site for future reference.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

did a quick search...hope this helps http://www.herpcenter.com/aquarium-sizes-weights.html


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm


Thanks Ameek! 

Also thanks to Gucci tho Ameeks is the one I remember but somehow the bookmark fubared or I forgot to save it. I remeber that page and hey figured I may as well ask for some help for links and find it again to help benefit another tank owner later. Useful info.

Is carrying a 30gal tank doable with one person? I mean given the how the tank is longer and the weight I think would tip forward. Obviousl ythe tank will be dry.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Heh Aqua,,,, Try this site.. it's pretty awesome for stuff like that.... Just found it when i joined this forum as well.....
cheers!!!
Here is the link: http://www.aquariumpros.ca/modules/AP_Calculators/index.php
sheldon


----------

